# Rod/Stroke Ratio on VW Engines (ABA 2.0L & 1.8L)??????



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

I'm wondering what the Rod/Stroke Ratio is on my 2.0L ABA Bottom end.
I remember reading somewhere that it was actually better than the 1.8L 8 & 16V VW Engines and alot better than the 9A.
Does anyone have the formula to calculate Rod/Stroke Ratios?
I was reading that HondaLife forum & came across some interesting & very helpfull info. 
They say the ideal R/S Ratio is 1.75:1


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Rod/Stroke Ratio on VW Engines (ABA 2.0L & 1.8L)?????? (Digiracer)*

ABA: 159/92.8 = 1.71, 9A/3A: 144/92.8 = 1.55, 1.8: 144/86.4 = 1.67, G-60, 1.7: 136/86.4 =1.57, early 1.6:136/80 =1.7, late 1.6: 144/77.4 =1.86


----------



## vw4x4 (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Rod/Stroke Ratio on VW Engines (vwpat)*

Hi,
Some of this data not seen right to me.....correct me if I'm wrong but the Bore x Strock = C.I. of the
engine. Correct? If so by your date, the ABA engine and the 9A and 3A engines are not all 2.0L.
Something is not right?
Eric


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Rod/Stroke Ratio on VW Engines (vw4x4)*

AFAIK, that data is correct, Pat only gave the rod length and stroke but not the bore so there's not enough info there to calculate the C.I.D.. For both the ABA and 3A the bore is 82.5mm and stroke is 92.8 resulting in 1984.3 cc, so just short of 2.0L
BTW For a four cylinder engine, Displacement= Bore^2 x PI x Stroke


----------

